# August A&S 15-3



## is friday (Mar 31, 2015)

Since I'll hopefully get my ducks covered/aligned to show for this, I'll start this early.

For Marines seeking training partners in the Pendleton area: PM me and I'll get you set along the right path. Some guys randomly show up and run a 300 PFT then swim a 6 minute 300m... but for the rest of us without Tiger Blood, training partners are essential to see yourself improve.

As I've stated in previous threads I work at the Horno Pool as the MCIWS and have no problem helping people out individually. These past 2 months a few guys have asked for help and consequently dropped 2-3 minutes off their 300m swim and are immensely better at deep water shenanigans.

My 300m in cammies - 7:08
I average 6mph on my rucks. (Still suck on distance, though. I got slimey after I got a break from Battalion, heh.)
PFT - Still working on 100% strict pull ups. I've developed a mini kip over the years, so I am starting over at about 5 super strict pull ups.

I really like the Short Card for strength as opposed to weight lifting so I'll be doing that.


----------



## devilbones (Apr 2, 2015)

You are great.  I wish that I was in the area I would come to the pool with you.


----------



## MSxRIv (Apr 8, 2015)

Those are beastly stats! I'll be striving to get times that good come August. Definitely will be making time to get MCIWS'd  up in Horno, as the civilian run pools over on mainside don't let you engage in any underwater activities.


----------



## Young_devil1214 (Apr 18, 2015)

How's it going everyone. I was originally slated for the 15-2 class but due to some vision requirement paperwork I'll be attending in August if this all goes according to plan. 

Looking for a training partner in Oki though. Anyone from foster down to kinser. I have a car so anyone looking for a training pal that'd be great!


----------



## Rat64 (May 5, 2015)

Hey gents, just confirmed 15-3 here. Reservist based north of Boston, crossfit/MARSOC prep guide/land nav/pool, ocean work going to keep busy for the next 100 days or so. 
Looking forward to hearing everyones training stats and meeting when we get to stone bay.


----------



## devilbones (May 5, 2015)

Rat64 said:


> Hey gents, just confirmed 15-3 here. Reservist based north of Boston, crossfit/MARSOC prep guide/land nav/pool, ocean work going to keep busy for the next 100 days or so.
> Looking forward to hearing everyones training stats and meeting when we get to stone bay.


Good luck.  I am from north of Boston.  Are you near Beverly?


----------



## Rat64 (May 5, 2015)

devilbones said:


> Good luck.  I am from north of Boston.  Are you near Beverly?


Right across the bridge in Salem.


----------



## devilbones (May 5, 2015)

That's great, good luck.  I grew up going to the Willows and have a bunch of friends and family from Salem.


----------



## Young_devil1214 (May 5, 2015)

Good stuff. My sister lives in Salem and I grew up in the Quincy area. Small world


----------



## Matt1017 (May 6, 2015)

Ill be at 15-3 as well.  Trying to get one of the reserve Marines a seat for August too.


----------



## Devon678 (May 6, 2015)

just got a seat at 15-03 so ill be hitting you up within the next couple weeks when I get outa oki and back in Pendleton.


----------



## Hillclimb (May 19, 2015)

If any of you guys are the on the East Coast prepping for A&S; I'm a MCIWS and am usually in the pool every Saturday morning. Just shoot me a PM.


----------



## 8654Maine (May 19, 2015)

Hey, Hillclimb, how's it feel to have that green "Verified SOF"?


----------



## x SF med (May 19, 2015)

8654Maine said:


> Hey, Hillclimb, how's it feel to have that green "Verified SOF"?



He hates it, he asked us to take it away, but we wouldn't.


----------



## Hillclimb (May 20, 2015)

It's the best color in the world, what's not to like?!


----------



## x SF med (May 20, 2015)

Hillclimb said:


> It's the best color in the world, what's not to like?!



What's not to like is a 'friendly' mod had to remind you to go green :wall::wall: Friggin Marines.


----------



## buzzkill.0621 (May 21, 2015)

I finally made the decision to take the plunge and go to selection

Not jumping on this A&S, but I'll be attending the January class.
I'm really looking forward to this challenge.


----------



## Griff' (May 21, 2015)

Matt1017 said:


> Ill be at 15-3 as well.  Trying to get one of the reserve Marines a seat for August too.


Former active duty now Reservist here. 
I got the phone call last week and am now slated to attend 15-3. 
I've been trying to get my reserve package together since November of last year. Some days it felt like it was never going to happen, but I want to thank @Matt1017 for all his help in sorting everything out. 
I have a lot of work between now and then, but I'm excited to see everyone there.


----------



## Young_devil1214 (May 28, 2015)

Figured I'd give a progress update. Hope everyone else will join in. 

Did a 4 mile run yesterday then threw cammies on and did my 300m. Got it done in 9:44. Actually seemed to do better swimming winded then fresh for some reason. 

For my 8 mile ruck I'm able to keep my miles just under 11 minutes on flat ground. Been having some shin issues lately so next week I'm only going to swim and do one long ruck. 

I'll tell you going from a competitive powerlift at 230 lbs and 71 inches to gearing up for MARSOC is a huge change but my body loves it. I'm down to 210 and plan on dropping to 200 before A&S. 

Also for pull ups underhand I can bang out 20 strict no problem. Probably closer to 30. But overhand I can barely do 15 strict. I mean not that it matters since underhand will be the way I go at A&S but that really bothers me. 

Haven't tested my run time recently. Last I ran a PFT I ran a 21:20. Goal is sub 2030 come August. 

How's everyone else looking?


----------



## Griff' (May 28, 2015)

Young_devil1214, Sounds like you are doing great,
Here goes my first progress update,

I recently restarted the 10-week fitness prep adding in an extra day of swimming and occasionally a few days of weight lifting. One of the hardest things has been eating enough to not drop too much weight.

I did a 300m swim yesterday as part of the Week 3 Day 4 workout. I came in at 8:45.9 doing strictly breast stroke. I have been laying down similar times even after running a PFT. 

I haven't done a 12 mile ruck for a couple months, but the last time I was at 2:43. That included taking a 15 minute break halfway through that I probably didn't need. More recently I did 6.8 miles in 1:12.

My last PFT was a 291. I had our company XO grade me and specifically asked him to be as strict as possible. He kindly obliged. I've run below 18:00 before but I still have some work if I want to be running that fast come August.
Run: 19:25
Crunches: 100
Pull-Ups: 20

I'm excited to hear how everyone else is doing!


----------



## Sandman3 (May 31, 2015)

Stats look good fellas, keep up the work.  With that, I just want to add you should really look into mobility workouts or taking up a day or 2 of yoga per week.  Something to get really nice and stretched out and prevent any future injuries when things heat up.  You'll get introduced to a routine in phase 1/aspoc but it's really important to get on that now.  I can't tell you how many guys I've known who've suffered being dropped or recycled because an injury, but the number is up there, to include making it through both A&S and ITC, you'll find yourself in a workup and it all starts over again.  Be dynamic, not static in your training.  Any who, for you east coast Marines, Bikram Wilmington is free for active duty personnel, 7 days a week.  It's 90 minutes of torture but man you come out of there feeling great, I highly recommend it.


----------



## 06stayfrosty (May 31, 2015)

Hey guys, i'm going to the august A&S and need some help with training. My times are the greatest and looking at everyones stats REALLY makes me want to do better. I'm in FAST in Norfolk Va area so anyone who can help train who has been there/done that or is getting ready to go hit me up. If not any slayer workouts you know that will help would be awesome. Also i'm curious to know everyones states if  yall don't mind posting. Thanks everyone!


----------



## x SF med (May 31, 2015)

@06stayfrosty ...  one of these duplicate posts will be deleted you tell me which one. 

Spamming threads in order to cover your bases is not an acceptable practice.  Next time you get a warning with points.  (think spot report or Company level punishment)

Got it?

Actually, we'll keep this one and delete the other.


----------



## Young_devil1214 (Jun 1, 2015)

Yoga is harder then the training I've been doing haha but I'll definitely get on that. Thanks for the tip! 

On a different note this okinawa heat is killing me. 85 degrees, 100% humidity and the sun is up by 0530. I can barely catch my breath. Having trouble keeping these times I want.


----------



## Sandman3 (Jun 1, 2015)

That should help make it feel cooler here at least.  Just my "bro science" but typically times/scores are better with lower temperatures.  Looks like you get an accelerated start in your conditioning   I also attended A&S during an August class, it's pretty brutal as temperatures being around 90-95 degrees, 80-100 humidity.


----------



## that_irr_guy (Jun 1, 2015)

When I get package turned in I'm told that I'm looking at a January class. Any words of wisdom and advice on that will be? I'm doing this route as an irr marine.


----------



## Young_devil1214 (Jun 1, 2015)

I mean I haven't gone through A&S yet but if I could go back 8 months I'd tell myself to start rucking, and swimming in cammies. That shit sucks


----------



## that_irr_guy (Jun 2, 2015)

I think the way I put forth by question didn't make a lot of sense. Obviously I have quite a while before a&s. But I was looking for some advice on runs, rucks, and swimming in general. With me being an irr marine I don't have anyone to pt with or brush up on general knowledge. Also with me being in west Texas....not a lot of support period. My major concerns with a&s are rucks, swimming and, land nav (I have no way to train for this here.). Basically, I'm just looking for general advice and seeing how everyone else does their training.


----------



## AKkeith (Jun 2, 2015)

that_irr_guy said:


> being in west Texas....My major concerns... swimming (I have no way to train for this here.).


I thought the whole state of Texas was just a big lake. You should be getting plenty of swimming training time in.


----------



## that_irr_guy (Jun 2, 2015)

Well that's all east Texas. West Texas still hot and dry. But I put I have no way to train for land nav here away from bases or fellow marines to check my work against


----------



## Hillclimb (Jun 2, 2015)

that_irr_guy said:


> Well that's all east Texas. West Texas still hot and dry. But I put I have no way to train for land nav here away from bases or fellow marines to check my work against



You're going to receive a fully comprehensive landnav class during ASPOC that even a chimpanzee would have success with, and then some practice time.

If you're still worried, you can download the Landnav MCI or see if you can Google any local pioneering/orienteering  classes. I remember seeing those types of local gatherings advertised at REI on their bulletin board a few times.

Try to proofread some of your questions before posting.


----------



## Young_devil1214 (Jun 2, 2015)

Great day so far. 

Met a fellow Devil at the pool this morning, Captain type with similar aspirations of 15-3, hopefully can get in some training together, met a PJ in the pool this morning. Quiet guy but very cool, also the guys I was sharing my lane with were doing team workouts and looked like some seasoned guys. Not sure if SOF but wouldn't be surprised. 

Also did my 300m after doing all my 100m and exercises, in 9:02. Steadily getting much better with these swim times. 

Oh and officially got my orders for 15-03. I have my SPECWAR physical this afternoon although I don't foresee any issues. 

Also if any recon guys on here, in case you weren't told your SO physical has to be within 12 months despite being good for 3 years. (Not that I'm recon, but they seem to be the only guys who have done the physical before)

8 mile ruck coming up on Saturday. Gonna have a camelback full of pedialyte and a pocket full of gummy bears because this heat kills me. 

Hope everyone else is killing it. Can't wait to get to A&S


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 2, 2015)

Young_devil1214 said:


> Gonna have a camelback full of pedialyte



It seems in the past few months that pedialyte has become more known as an extreme athlete and grunt secret dehydration weapon.  In fact I just read an article not too long ago that the company has finally recognize this untapped market and is looking to cater their marketing to those needs.


----------



## Young_devil1214 (Jun 2, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> It seems in the past few months that pedialyte has become more known as an extreme athlete and grunt secret dehydration weapon.  In fact I just read an article not too long ago that the company has finally recognize this untapped market and is looking to cater their marketing to those needs.



That would be fantastic. I love the stuff. Can't say I enjoy the taste too much but it sure helps me keep my energy up. Especially in the humidity  here. Shit works wonders a few miles into a long ruck


----------



## x SF med (Jun 2, 2015)

Young_devil1214 said:


> Great day so far.
> 
> 
> 8 mile ruck coming up on Saturday. Gonna have a camelback full of pedialyte and a pocket full of gummy bears because this heat kills me.
> ...



Cut the pedialyte to 25% of the out of the box strength, you can have too many electrolytes, and that can be as
dangerous as not enough electrolytes.   Balance.  Go with  salt free GORP/trail mix rather than gummy bears (plenty of sodium/potassium/calcium in those and they're not straight sugar, so they last longer in your system for complex carbs and protein).


----------



## 8654Maine (Jun 2, 2015)

that_irr_guy said:


> I think the way I put forth by question didn't make a lot of sense. Obviously I have quite a while before a&s. But I was looking for some advice on runs, rucks, and swimming in general. With me being an irr marine I don't have anyone to pt with or brush up on general knowledge. Also with me being in west Texas....not a lot of support period. My major concerns with a&s are rucks, swimming and, land nav (I have no way to train for this here.). Basically, I'm just looking for general advice and seeing how everyone else does their training.


 
Nothing irks me more than poor grammar, especially if one is trying to better oneself.

You don't need much to ruck, swim or land nav, except the terrain.

An orienteering club/event would be a great way to land nav and to exercise.  Sometimes one has to fly the straight and narrow, sometimes you go as terrain dictates.

Join a Y that has a pool.  Become a lifeguard.

Work on core muscles and stamina/endurance.  As well as having bursts of energy.  And then repeating the cycles.

No one individual exercise will work.  I like to try different things.

One other advice for other candidates:  one should have ingrained habits of exercising.  Once on a team/plt, each individual bears the responsibility to maintain standards.  This includes knowledge as well as physical fitness.


----------



## Young_devil1214 (Jun 2, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Cut the pedialyte to 25% of the out of the box strength, you can have too many electrolytes, and that can be as
> dangerous as not enough electrolytes.   Balance.  Go with  salt free GORP/trail mix rather than gummy bears (plenty of sodium/potassium/calcium in those and they're not straight sugar, so they last longer in your system for complex carbs and protein).



Thank you very much for the input, I will certainly start doing this. 

As for my reasoning on the gummy bears as opposed to something healthier was the easy to chew while shuffling and not having to drink all my water to get them down. However I see your point and longer lasting energy sources are a much better alternative. 

Again thank you for taking the time to lend your expertise.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 2, 2015)

Young_devil1214 said:


> Thank you very much for the input, I will certainly start doing this.
> 
> As for my reasoning on the gummy bears as opposed to something healthier was the easy to chew while shuffling and not having to drink all my water to get them down. However I see your point and longer lasting energy sources are a much better alternative.
> 
> Again thank you for taking the time to lend your expertise.



As you can see if you hit list on the ratings for my post, not only was it written by an 18D, it is Doctor approved.


----------



## Young_devil1214 (Jun 3, 2015)

Minor hiccup today with the SO physical...:wall::wall::wall::wall:

Ruptured my ear drum free diving in Hawaii. LAST JUNE! apparently that fucker hadn't healed all the way. Doctor deferred me to ENT because my valsalva was unsat. Apparently my left side doesn't move.

However I can equalize and there is no hole. So I'm hoping ENT will just sign off on this.


----------



## Young_devil1214 (Jun 3, 2015)

We have a 15-3 thread open........


----------



## 8654Maine (Jun 3, 2015)

I have eustachian tube dysfn.  I can only valsalva by tilting my head a certain way.  Didn't realize that on my first 130ft descent.


----------



## Young_devil1214 (Jun 3, 2015)

8654Maine said:


> I have eustachian tube dysfn.  I can only valsalva by tilting my head a certain way.  Didn't realize that on my first 130ft descent.



That makes me feel a little better haha. I mean I know these aren't SOF doctors so I'm hoping the HM1 I send this to tomorrow will say I'm all good. Just sucks it's been over a year. Damn Marine Corps medical


----------



## Young_devil1214 (Jun 4, 2015)

Some good news this morning my 1stSgt used to be up at 3rd recon so he's gonna see if he can get me up there for a week or so to work with either the force or battalion guys, which would obviously be a huge help. Really pullin for that. 

Gonna redo my 7-8 mile ruck tomorrow. Goal is under 1:30


----------



## Alaska (Jun 21, 2015)

Is there anybody training on/near Quantico?


----------



## Rat64 (Jun 21, 2015)

Good evening Gents, 
just felt like posting some stats trying to judge where everyone is at with their training. 

PFT: (279) 20 pull ups/100 crunch/ 21:30 run
5mile ruck: 1hr 09min 65lb pack/8lb sledge 
300m swim: full cammies after 3 mi run 8:44 
underwater crossovers (full cammies): easy day

On week five of the recommended program plus supplemental work such as drown proofing, fin's, crossfit work outs, and recovery yoga. Anyone else have similar programming or have any input?


----------



## WarHeadsOn4Heads12 (Jun 22, 2015)

Young_devil1214 said:


> We have a 15-3 thread open........


 Hey man, can you repost witha link to the thread? tried to search A&S 15-3 but its to short or to common to search. Thanks!


----------



## WarHeadsOn4Heads12 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hey, whats going on guys!? Im also attending the 15-3 class. seems I am a little behind the curve with all the times posted but i just dropped my package and 2 months is a long time to catch up. Any of you guys in the Flores area of Camp Pen? also pretty pumped to see that there will be a few guys from Mass that will be there (from Quincy). take care guys and keep killing it!


----------



## AWP (Jun 24, 2015)

Administrative Note:

I merged two similar threads, moving one from the "legacy" Marine-specific area to this generic prep area. If anyone thinks the location should be MARSOC vice here, shoot me a message and we can discuss offline.


----------



## Young_devil1214 (Jun 25, 2015)

Well don't need to worry about trying to lose anymore weight. Myself, my wife, and son all got food poisoning last week. Which in turn sent my wife into labor a month early. So a week at the hospital, throwing up everything I have possibly eaten in my entire life, and only eating once a day I'm down 15 lbs! 

On a more serious note I had to take the last 8 days off from training due to my second son being born. Tonight is the first night back into it. Not taking it lightly. Gonna do a 10 mile ruck and a 1k swim. 

1 more month to really kick ass and get these times down gents.


----------



## Derdang (Jun 26, 2015)

Anyone that's going to attend A&S make sure you check out the Mentor Circle for MARSOC.  Thanks


----------



## Derdang (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm willing to meet some Marines at the New River pool saturday morning for some swim work.  Any takers?


----------



## Hillclimb (Jun 26, 2015)

I'll be there as well Derdang. You'll recognize me :-"


----------



## Derdang (Jun 26, 2015)

Ha Interesting, but I don't think anyone is going to take us on our offer.  I see a lot of people training for A&S in cammies and they're struggling to make it one lap.  People need to learn to swim before adding cammies which results in your form being worst then it already was.

The pool opens at *10AM*, if I receive a message before that time, I will head to the *NEW RIVER POOL*


----------



## Young_devil1214 (Jun 26, 2015)

Derdang said:


> Ha Interesting, but I don't think anyone is going to take us on our offer.



I would if I wasn't stuck in god forsaken Okinawa. Any chance you wanna fly out here for some pool work? Haha


----------



## Derdang (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm on leave if your willing to pay for the first class flight and 5 star hotel. But I could only stay for couple hours


----------



## Alaska (Jun 28, 2015)

Derdang said:


> Ha Interesting, but I don't think anyone is going to take us on our offer.  I see a lot of people training for A&S in cammies and they're struggling to make it one lap.  People need to learn to swim before adding cammies which results in your form being worst then it already was.
> 
> The pool opens at *10AM*, if I receive a message before that time, I will head to the *NEW RIVER POOL*



Thank you for the tip about getting the mechanics of swimming down before adding the cammies. I don't think I'll have the chance to make it to New River before A&S. How frequently do you practice yoga to stay loose while training? And is there any particular type you prefer?


----------



## Derdang (Jun 28, 2015)

I don't if your asking me about yoga but I don't do yoga I'm more of a  http://www.mobilitywod.com/.  I might be going up to Loudoun County, Virginia, might be close to where you are located.


----------



## Matt1017 (Jun 29, 2015)

Derdang said:


> Ha Interesting, but I don't think anyone is going to take us on our offer.  I see a lot of people training for A&S in cammies and they're struggling to make it one lap.  People need to learn to swim before adding cammies which results in your form being worst then it already was.
> 
> The pool opens at *10AM*, if I receive a message before that time, I will head to the *NEW RIVER POOL*



I absolutely wish I was still in the fleet instead of an I&I!


----------



## Young_devil1214 (Jun 30, 2015)

What does everyone use to brush up on land nav? Now that MCI has transitioned over and I did Cpl's course 2 years ago I'm kind of at a loss. I've used various websites from the army, civ etc but I really don't feel like any of them are the in depth material that I am looking for. As of right now my weakest point is land nav and I have the next month to go into ASPOC with a good understanding already.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 30, 2015)

@Young_devil1214 - Are you still stuck in Oki?  Otherwise track down an REI, their land nav classes are really good.


----------



## Young_devil1214 (Jun 30, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @Young_devil1214 - Are you still stuck in Oki?  Otherwise track down an REI, their land nav classes are really good.




Yup still stuck in oki. I was hoping the Jungle Warfare Training Center would help with land nav, but they only offer it with unit level training, so that's a no go. Air wing was the worst decision I ever made. 

I guess I'll just have to use the online resources and learn as much as I can before being assessed on it.


----------



## Derdang (Jun 30, 2015)

Search for orienteering tips, http://qoc.nova.org/5_skills.htm
Like the ones in the link, search each tip to get a better understanding of each one.


----------



## Young_devil1214 (Jun 30, 2015)

^^ Thank you very much.


----------



## Young_devil1214 (Jun 30, 2015)

Update on times. 


Ran a PFT yesterday in 20:37 then completed the short card in 14:49 and then swam 300m in 7:30. 

Goal is take another 40 seconds off that PFT. 

6 mile ruck the other day in 1:08. Damn near died it was so hot out. 

At 17 strict overhand pullups but I can switch to underhand after 17 and complete 6 more strict underhand. 

I'll test my 300 in cammies tomorrow but I'm no longer worried about swimming. 

I also still love my meathead workouts but I only do two a week and strictly after a metcon or a long run. 

I'm really not liking my ruck times. After 6 miles I can't keep my average under 12:15 ish miles. Anything under 6 and I can keep them under 12. Idk if it's the humidity, or the consistent incline but I need to figure this out. I only have 4 more long rucks before evaluation time.


----------



## Young_devil1214 (Jun 30, 2015)

Also I got a list of all the Oki guys for 16-1 and 15-3, I just sent out an e-mail about a group 9 mile ruck this Saturday morning on Camp Foster. Just in case I missed any that are on this site PM me.


----------



## Derdang (Jul 1, 2015)

Young_devil1214 said:


> Update on times.
> 
> 
> Ran a PFT yesterday in 20:37 then completed the short card in 14:49 and then swam 300m in 7:30.
> ...




Your times are looking really good.  What type of pace method are you using for the ruck?  Make sure you're hitting up MOBILITYWOD before and during A&S.  I got a account on Mobilitywod.com if you need it.


----------



## Young_devil1214 (Jul 1, 2015)

I'll definitley have to start checking out MOBILITYWOD I've heard a lot about it.

To be honest with the rucks I really just jog/shuffle until I can't anymore, then proceed to stride it out and walk as fast as possible until I have the energy to jog let's say another mile or so.

It probably looks like
Run 1.5 miles
Walk .5 mile
Run 1 mile

And repeated like that. But for some reason after that 6 mile mark my legs are toast, and my time drops dramatically.

I think it might just be a matter of stop being a mental pussy and push harder.

I got a group of guys from 15-3 and 16-1 doing a group 9 mile ruck this Sunday so I'm hoping to exchange some solid ideas and see if we can all push each other past what we've been doing on our own.

It's all mental for me at this point I think. I know body has what it takes physically, now it's time to break mental barriers.


----------



## Alaska (Jul 4, 2015)

If you're in Loudon County I can absolutely drive to see you.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 5, 2015)

Young_devil1214 said:


> I'll definitley have to start checking out MOBILITYWOD I've heard a lot about it.
> 
> To be honest with the rucks I really just jog/shuffle until I can't anymore, then proceed to stride it out and walk as fast as possible until I have the energy to jog let's say another mile or so.
> 
> ...



When you ruck, you should not run or shuffle unless you really have to - main reason? INJURY waiting to happen, and the long term effects are serious.  I'm suffering through the long term effects of lots of heavy weight fast movement rucks: knees, back, ankles, feet, shoulders and neck.  I rarely ran, even though I am only 5'8" (or used to be, I may have lost a half inch or so, common in Infantry/SOF types), I learned to set a pace and cut a stride that was good for a 2.5 hr 12 mi (on a trail, not bushwhacking or land naving) with whatever I had to carry, usually around a 100-120 lb ruck and 35-45 lb LBE. 

Carry a board or a pipe weighted to issued weapon weight too...  it changes your stride/balance/mobility...  walk backwards  occasionally (you'll find out why in SUT) and practice taking a knee and getting back up.  Your ruck should become part of your body, no matter how much it sucks, embrace it, your ruck is your home and your garage on an extended field op.

Take my advice or don't your choice...  but I was a weapons guy (18B) turned medic (18D), I know a few things about the aftereffects of the profession.   Best of luck, keep yourself healthy.


----------



## Young_devil1214 (Jul 13, 2015)

Ruc question. 

Recently on my ruc I have been getting really bad blisters on my heels. Never happened before until 7+ miles was a regular thing. I've tried everything from moleskin, moleskin and athletic tape, just athletic tape, a pair of $15 heavy duty ruc socks, boots smaller and larger. Nothing seems to work. 

This last weekend I do 8 miles and just suffered through the pain. Big mistake. My left heel bled through 2 layers of athletic tape and my right heel the blister I had was torn off  basically my feet are out of commission for at least a week and I leave in 3 weeks. 

I'm at a loss. If I get these type of blisters on day 2 no way my feet will make it 40+ days. 

Any suggestions? I've heard of Vaseline on the foot and the sock but I wanted opinions on that before I go ahead and do that. 

Any advice is greatly needed and appreciated. 

Also I've tried 3 different types of boots and still the heels every time.


----------



## Hillclimb (Jul 13, 2015)

Dress sock/liner + smart wool + rub your feet down with a light coat of foot powder pre-ruck.

Or take some time off, cut the mileage down, re-condition your feet, start doing a cool down lap after your run barefoot on the track, take the trash out barefoot, etc.


----------



## Derdang (Jul 13, 2015)

Young_devil1214 said:


> Ruc question.
> 
> Recently on my ruc I have been getting really bad blisters on my heels. Never happened before until 7+ miles was a regular thing. I've tried everything from moleskin, moleskin and athletic tape, just athletic tape, a pair of $15 heavy duty ruc socks, boots smaller and larger. Nothing seems to work.
> 
> ...


 
I used Vaseline for my  feet but I didn't apply it to the bottom of my feet.  Make sure you have socks that fit, you can also try thin liner under your socks.


----------



## Young_devil1214 (Jul 13, 2015)

Derdang said:


> I used Vaseline for my  feet but I didn't apply it to the bottom of my feet.  Make sure you have socks that fit, you can also try thin liner under your socks.



I should have been more specific when I said heels. It's more so the back of my foot not actually on the bottom of my foot.

I've been using a thin tight liner underneath a smart wool sock but for some reason the back of my
Foot is getting torn apart.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 13, 2015)

@Young_devil1214 - are you familiar with Darn Tough socks?  Check out REI.com if not available at the PX.  For me, they were a literal miracle - last year when I was training for my Rainier trip I was hiking 10 - 12 miles every Saturday (with a 45# pack) - never a blister, in fact I was even able to get rid of the dress sock thin liner that I had been using.   

Disclaimer - I do not know what the rules are at A&S re: your own personal socks, and they are pricy, but if you want to try a pair, send me a PM with a mailing address and your boot size - I'll get something out to you tomorrow.


----------



## Derdang (Jul 13, 2015)

Young_devil1214 said:


> I should have been more specific when I said heels. It's more so the back of my foot not actually on the bottom of my foot.
> 
> I've been using a thin tight liner underneath a smart wool sock but for some reason the back of my
> Foot is getting torn apart.


I used the Vaseline for my heel, and toes. but I didn't want to apply it to the bottom of the feet.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 13, 2015)

Young_devil1214 said:


> I should have been more specific when I said heels. It's more so the back of my foot not actually on the bottom of my foot.
> 
> I've been using a thin tight liner underneath a smart wool sock but for some reason the back of my
> Foot is getting torn apart.



Use your trusty moleskin and tincture of benzoin (or nu-skin) and glues some of the moleskin into the heel of your boot to reduce slipping (the tincture or nu-skin is the glue).


----------



## Derdang (Jul 14, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/Fixing-Your-Feet-Prevention-Treatments/dp/0899976387, This is a good book that will also help you out with gaining knowledge in foot care.


----------



## Derdang (Jul 16, 2015)

For everyone going to A&S in August, there are some things you need to consider.  Each A&S has there good and bad things about them, but August is the hottest of the three, and having that in mind you need to prepare yourself physically and mentally.

If you're from Pendleton, the humidity is going to be a big shock, and if your from Lejeune and if you don't acclimatize yourself then you will be in for a surprise.  Just because your from Lejeune doesn't mean your completely acclimatized, like if you sit in the A/C all the time.
You need to get your body use to the temperature outside so your body isn't in complete shock when you start doing all the outdoor activities.
You need to have a plan for hydration, find ways to get electrolytes in your system, and not just for hikes but for walking outside which will make you sweat like crazy.  I used Oral Rehydration Salts that can be found on REI site.  You also need to think about if you drink way to much water and you end of flushing all your nutrients in your body.
Also you need to think about how your going to combat all the sweat from your body.  If your not wearing the right clothes or don't treat early signs of rashes. Then it's going to become a bigger problem and it's something that you don't want to deal with.
You got products like Monkey Butt to deal with swamp ass or using Vaseline to stop friction spots.  I carried both on me, small jar and bottle of both.
 
   You will see people getting dropped medically because they didn't prepare themselves for the extreme climate you're about to go through.  You need to understand that it's not going to fun, but if you follow some of the tips it might be the difference from making it or getting dropped


----------



## x SF med (Jul 16, 2015)

Derdang said:


> You got products like* Monkey Butt* to deal with swamp ass or using Vaseline to stop friction spots



If you don't know... Anti-Monkey Butt is the absolute schnizzle, you can use it in your boots, in your crotch, your pits, all over your body...  and the calamine in it keeps the chigger/flea/mosquito bites from destroying your attitude.


----------



## alexis matos (Jul 17, 2015)

I will be going to this class and I'm in Pendleton, will be starting leave today until the 6th of August to get in the last phase of intense training. If anyone wants to meet up and train that's also going, shoot me a PM. Also any one who's good on water, I would love some tips or help, not my biggest strong suit since I've been stuck in the field 70% of the time this last 5 months.
Thanks.


----------



## Huston (Jul 20, 2015)

Tips for water:
Increase ankle strength.
Get rhythm.
Try to use as little energy as possible.
Practice holding your breath under water (no movement).
Practice holding your breath swimming under water (I do breast stroke and straight dolphin kicks).
Focus on form.
The more you swim the better you get.
Learn to love treading water (if regular treading water is to easy then put your hands/elbows out of the water).


----------



## alexis matos (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## x SF med (Jul 23, 2015)

Huston said:


> Tips for water:
> *Increase ankle strength.
> Get rhythm.
> Try to use as little energy as possible.*
> ...



The bolded ones need this added to them.....  get very very very comfortable wearing fins, they will beat the crap out of you if you work against them.


----------



## Young_devil1214 (Jul 24, 2015)

Flying out in just over 2 weeks. Hope everyone has prepared to the best of their ability. 

I'll only be doing 1 more long ruc, focusing on yoga and a couple sports massages before I go. 

Main focus will also just be swimming and for the next week only running. 

I've read through the entire land NAV MCI twice so I feel pretty confident in that. As well. 

DTS is done gear is packed, anti monkey butt is all ordered. Getting excited


----------



## Huston (Jul 26, 2015)

good luck devil!


----------



## Alaska (Aug 9, 2015)

Gents,
The time is upon us. I drove down, so if anybody is stranded at the airport or needs anything prior to check in, my number is (907) 350-2117. 
-Alaska


----------



## Matt1017 (Aug 9, 2015)

Alaska said:


> Gents,
> The time is upon us. I drove down, so if anybody is stranded at the airport or needs anything prior to check in, my number is (907) 350-2117.
> -Alaska


I fly down tomorrow.   See you there Alaska!


----------



## 8654Maine (Aug 9, 2015)

Don't fuck up.


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 10, 2015)

Have fun!


----------



## Matt1017 (Aug 23, 2015)

Well.....it happened.   I injured my left knee at 15-3.  Possible meniscus tear according to my doctor.  Got referred to an Ortho for further details and MRI. Wasnt there long but damn what an experience ill never forget.  Met some great guys and learned some good stuff.  Instructors are extremely knowledgeable.  Thank you to everyone here for your helpful tips.  To the guys that are going in the future.....freakin SWIM!  Swim some damn more even if you think you're great at it.  The pool definitely broke candidates.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 23, 2015)

Matt1017 said:


> Well.....it happened.   I injured my left knee at 15-3.  Possible meniscus tear according to my doctor.  Got referred to an Ortho for further details and MRI. Wasnt there long but damn what an experience ill never forget.  Met some great guys and learned some good stuff.  Instructors are extremely knowledgeable.  Thank you to everyone here for your helpful tips.  To the guys that are going in the future.....freakin SWIM!  Swim some damn more even if you think you're great at it.  The pool definitely broke candidates.




I am sorry to hear of your injury, and still you pass along the words of wisdom for those following you. Are you able to recycle following the knee repair?


----------



## 8654Maine (Aug 23, 2015)

Good luck in your rehab.

The pool is nothing compared to the wide open sea.


----------



## Matt1017 (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you Gentlemen.  My recruiter is looking to see if I'm able to go back since MARSOC has TIG restrictions.   If not, I have plans to switch branches.  Next step, recover and train harder.  I took in a lot of info from A&S and plan to utilize what I learned in my training.


----------



## Knox16 (Aug 29, 2015)

Derdang said:


> I'm willing to meet some Marines at the New River pool saturday morning for some swim work.  Any takers?


Any chance you'll be at the pool this Sunday?


----------



## Derdang (Aug 29, 2015)

Yeah what time? Your times seem pretty damn good, so might be able to help.


----------



## Knox16 (Aug 29, 2015)

Derdang said:


> Yeah what time? Your times seem pretty damn good, so might be able to help.


Im gettin with Hill climb at new River tomorrow at 12. But any day of the week if you have time.


----------



## Derdang (Aug 29, 2015)

Knox16 said:


> Im gettin with Hill climb at new River tomorrow at 12. But any day of the week if you have time.


Sounds good


----------

